# perl5,8,9,3 pkg depends problem



## sysman (May 20, 2010)

Hi, I'm installing gnome2 via "pkg_add -r gnome2" cmd, and I see on video a lot of "pkg_add could not find package PERL 5.8.9.3" avoiding installation of some packages. This time again, why?? Why this version of perl is needed to install gnome2 when I've perl5.10 on board??


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 20, 2010)

Packages have their own dependencies, so they don't care what you're already running. That's the downside of using them.


----------



## sysman (May 20, 2010)

Understood, so do you suggest to install ports starting from compiling? In this case I shouldn't have any "perl-oldvers" dependancies problem? Isn't it?


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 20, 2010)

That's a matter of taste and convenience, I guess. I only use ports, i.e. I compile every single bit on my system. Others only want packages, at the cost of having to run older versions of applications. It's your choice. Mixing ports and packages usually leads to the type of problems you're having.


----------



## sysman (May 20, 2010)

Indeed.

Cheers


----------

